# Toronto Zoo



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Another day trip with the animals, this time in Chiller's nieghbourhood.

#1 and 8 are for JonMilkal

1






2





3 for LaFoto





4





5






6





7





8





thanks for looking!


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 20, 2005)

Absoblutely stunning!   I think you are ready to go on a safari now and sign up for National Geographic!  

(Seems as if the lions have a regular hang-out zone, from one of Chiller's pictures (I think))


----------



## woodsac (Sep 20, 2005)

Abso-terrrific :thumbup:

Your zoo photos always offer soooo much!!!


----------



## Chiller (Sep 20, 2005)

Right on Raymond.  Brilliant shots!!!!!  Seems the lions have not moved since I was there last.   My fave has to be #6,  love the stare, but all are just as amazing.  
  Man... I wish I was home, I would have blasted over.  
  Excellent shots my friend.  :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## Randog (Sep 20, 2005)

OMG! Raymond you just never stop to amaze me! Wonderful shots, I like #1 the eagle the best, but all your shots are awesome!


----------



## JonMikal (Sep 20, 2005)

well done Raymond. 

took me a second to figure out the giraffe shot...looks like hes playing twister with another


----------



## Nikon Fan (Sep 20, 2005)

Love the giraffe shot Raymond! Excellent series


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks so much everyone!! here is an edit of JM's bird.. I had a lesson from a friend in Aussie Land!


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow.
Raymond goes to the zoo and we get rewarded. I don't know what we do to earn ourselves these photos, but each time there are more, I am happy!

My favourite is the one of the giraffe... it is all chaotic. Takes a while to figure out what is what in this one. 

But my heart also goes out to the hippos and the rhino since both have so far been a bit underrepresented among everyone's zoo photos. 

The lions on their Chiller-rocks, erm, chill-out rocks, are a classic.
And the tiger's stare is ... A STARE. Wow.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 21, 2005)

Great series :thumbsup:

The stare in #5 is pretty neat.. as is the skewed Giraffe. love it  also really like the detail in the last...

thanks for sharing Raymond


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks LaFoto, and Mansi.. A friend.. MozzMan, has given me some PS lessons.. he really knows his stuff.  Here is another edit of the tiger., Thanks again Mozz!


----------



## micatlady (Sep 21, 2005)

1, 2, & 6 are my favorites. The tiger looks like he was posing just for you!


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 21, 2005)

wow, nice shots, i love #6 - the tiger! Just Beautiful... :thumbup:


----------



## Force of Nature (Sep 21, 2005)

stunning photos!

What camera are you using, and what processing, if any. They are pinsharp!


----------



## *Bob* (Sep 21, 2005)

WoW!
Beautiful stuff!!
They are all superb, but #5 and #6 do it the most for me.
You can almost feel the texture on the Hippos skin and the Tiger shot is one of the best Ive seen.
Excellent.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 21, 2005)

thanks again everyone.. Force... I use a Nikon D70, and usually use my nikon 70-300mm, and I use PS CS for my editing.


----------



## Force of Nature (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh to be able to afford that! I might blow my student loan on it


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 22, 2005)

I LOVE the big cat pictures!  They are such beautiful animals.  Nice shots!

Pamela


----------



## JonK (Sep 22, 2005)

Great shots raymond!   
Love the tones in the lion shot.
Thje giraffe is just awesome..love the confusion there :mrgreen: 
The hippo eye stare is very cool..freaky lookin skin! I love it tho.  
Great series...keep em coming! :thumbup:


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 22, 2005)

force.. good luck with your loans!! what are you studying??  the D50 is out, and very reasonable I hear.

Ty LeadSister.., and JonK


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 22, 2005)

Awesome shots ! All of them are very sharp and soft looking. Nicely done.


----------



## MozzMann (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Ray I've had another fiddle with the eagle, would you permit me of like me to post it ? 

Maurie aka Mozz


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 23, 2005)

MozzMann said:
			
		

> Hey Ray I've had another fiddle with the eagle, would you permit me of like me to post it ?
> 
> Maurie aka Mozz



Mozz, please do, and thanks!!


----------



## Force of Nature (Sep 23, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> force.. good luck with your loans!! what are you studying?? the D50 is out, and very reasonable I hear.
> 
> Ty LeadSister.., and JonK


 
Yes I saw that advertised, do you know if its any good? Is it better than the 300D or what you guys call the Rebel?

I still keep opening this thread up just to look at the animals, and dream abouta  new camera!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 23, 2005)

Force of Nature said:
			
		

> Yes I saw that advertised, do you know if its any good? Is it better than the 300D or what you guys call the Rebel?
> 
> I still keep opening this thread up just to look at the animals, and dream abouta  new camera!



I don't know much about the Canon dslr's, but I am sure they are just as good as the nikons.. there is another forum that covers equipment., and many more knowledgable folks there.

i am very happy with my camera, we still use our sony dscp10 for p/s pics, it does very well.. but i do know what you mean about the need for a good cam.. now i wish i had funds for a sigma 50-500!!


----------



## MozzMann (Sep 23, 2005)

OK Ray here is it in all its glory, discription of what was done if wanted is available.


----------



## Peanuts (Sep 23, 2005)

Now I am too curious.  Raymond J Barlow and MozzMann, _how_ in the world do you manage to get the eyes looking so vibrant?  In that case... how do both of you make everything look so vibrant?

Peanuts


----------



## MozzMann (Sep 24, 2005)

I simply created duplicate layers and worked on each independantly to enhance a small areas like increase the saturation in the eye and beak, then  added a touch of colour balance and curve tweak. 

reduced the shadow in the bady feather's , selectivley applied gaussian blur and despeckle noise reduction.

Applied Fred Miranda's excellent Action Intellisharpen.

Merged down each successive layer and then cropped the image and applied some light rendering to focus on the Birds Body with emphasis on the crown feathers and eye. 
All adjustments were rather small but all together makes quite a difference. 

Mozz


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 24, 2005)

It's so amazing what PS can do Peanuts, if you have the knowledge.. I am currently in a very large learning curve with PS... it's fun, and I can't wait for my next lesson!


----------



## Force of Nature (Sep 26, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> It's so amazing what PS can do Peanuts, if you have the knowledge.. I am currently in a very large learning curve with PS... it's fun, and I can't wait for my next lesson!


 
I think I need one after you!


----------

